# WA, Spokane: Seeking Players



## Arksorn (Feb 8, 2002)

We play every Sunday from 11am to 5pm. We have 1 DM and 4 players and we hope to bring the total up to 6 players. We are each about 30 years old and we are looking for team players age 20 or older with good social skills and good hygene. 
You can check out our campaign at: www.icehouse.net/tchristy/roleplay.html
If you are interested in joining, send me an email at tchristy@icehouse.net


----------

